# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Сайт с аудиокнигами и лекциями Шрилы Прабхупады. Слушай ОНЛАЙН!

## Павлик

Здравствуйте, дорогие преданные!

Я делаю сайт, на котором выложены доступные в сети аудиокниги и аудиолекции Шрилы Прабхупады. Так же на сайте имеется видеоархив.
Все книги и лекции можно слушать ОНЛАЙН. Собственно для этого сайт и делается. Не знаю насколько я оригинален в этой затее... И будет ли сайт востребован, я тоже не знаю. Поэтому, у ресурса, пока что временная ссылка.

http://www.prabhupada.tw1.ru

На сайте можно будет послушать аудиокниги:

- Бхагавад-гита как она есть
- Шримад Бхагаватам
- Шри Ишопанишад
- Бесценный дар
- Наука самоосознания
- Учение Господа Капилы
- Жизнь происходит из Жизни
- Источник Вечного Наслаждения

В разделе "Аудиолекции" можно послушать лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по:

- Бхагавад-гите как она есть
- Шримад Бхагаватам
- Шри Ишопанишад
- Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрите

А так же:

- Комментарии к Бхаджанам
- Беседы
- Праздники и другое

Сайтом уже можно пользоваться. Многие страницы готовы.
Например, раздел "Аудиокниги" заполнен полностью, кроме Шримад Бхагаватам.
В разделе "Аудиолекции" готовы страницы: Бхагавад-гита как она есть, Шримад Бхагаватам и Шри Ишопанишад.

Раздел "Видеоархив" дорабатывается.

Из готовых страниц:

- Полное собрание видеоматериалов на 23 DVD
- Воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде (будет дополняться по мере возможностей)

Для того, чтобы заполнить страницу "По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады (11 DVD), все серии нужно закачать на YouTube...
Собственно за этим я и хочу обратиться к вам...
Если у кого-то есть возможность сделать это, я буду очень рад вашей помощи.

DVDRip'ы можно скачать отсюда:

http://***************/viewtopic.php?t=2617

Так же, для заполнения страницы "Воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде" нужно залить на YouTube видео из этой раздачи:

http://***************/viewtopic.php?t=206

А именно:

- Радханатха Свами (55 минут)

Почему именно Youtube?

На сайте я использую плеер uppod (www.uppod.ru) И кроме видео из YouTube он больше ничего не поддерживает.
Есть вариант закачать видеофайл на хостинг и вставить в плейлист. Решить вопрос таким образом с несколькими файлами не проблема, но много файлов - займут слишком много места. Поэтому решение такое какое оно есть. Залить и вставить.

Источники для страницы ""Абхай Чаран"(сериал)" так же взяты с YouTube, но автор заблокировал все серии и поэтому на сайте их просмотр невозможен. Я написал письмо автору, но ответа нет.."

Поэтому желательно залить и его. Я правда не уверен теперь насколько это правозаконно...

Буду бесконечно благодарен всем, кто, так или иначе поможет в доведении сайта до его совершенного состояния  :smilies:  

С огромным удовольствием выслушаю все ваши предложения и замечания!

Харе Кришна! Вся слава Господу и Его преданным!

----------


## Stanislav

Джай ! Отличный сайт !

----------


## Павлик

> Джай ! Отличный сайт !


Очень рад! Спасибо!

----------


## Туласи

вот это да, отлично, что вы делаете  такой ресурс! это крайне необходимый будет ресурс. 
а скачивать оттуда можно будет аудиолекции или видео  на свой компьютер?
 и как это делать, можно для чайников по шагам расписать? 
если надо с Yuotube скачивать- пожалуйста, для чайников распишите по шагам на доступном русском языке, будьте так милостивы, потому как не технарям сложно в сленге программистов что-либо понять..

----------


## Павлик

> вот это да, отлично, что вы делаете  такой ресурс! это крайне необходимый будет ресурс. 
> а скачивать оттуда можно будет аудиолекции или видео  на свой компьютер?
>  и как это делать, можно для чайников по шагам расписать? 
> если надо с Yuotube скачивать- пожалуйста, для чайников распишите по шагам на доступном русском языке, будьте так милостивы, потому как не технарям сложно в сленге программистов что-либо понять..


Скачивать можно перейдя по ссылке в правом верхнем углу ("Скачать")
На странице появятся ссылки на весь материал, опубликованный на сайте. Ссылка перенесет вас на сайт ***************. Там зарегестрируетесь, и качайте. Как качать оттуда, там написано. Если что, подскажу.

Спасибо вам!

Ссылка, ссылки, ссылке... простите, не соображаю уже.. вечер..  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Будьте осторожны! На этом сайте http://www.prabhupada.tw1.ru ссылки на сайт, содержащий оскорбления преданных и духовных учителей.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да, увы, опять ссылки на голоковский торрент  :sed:

----------


## Павлик

> Будьте осторожны! На этом сайте http://www.prabhupada.tw1.ru ссылки на сайт, содержащий оскорбления преданных и духовных учителей.


Ммм... Если честно, я не знал, что у голоки такой ярлычок.. Что вы мне посоветуете сделать??

Ведь помимо оскорблений, там очень много ценных камней....

И теперь, как я понимаю, преданные будут обходить сайт Прабхупады стороной?? :go: 

Я вроде как лучше хотел сделать... А получается, что-то не так..

----------


## Павлик

*Страница "Скачать" удалена с сайта.*

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ну как что сделать? Надо поднять свой торрент  :smilies:  Тогда не будет соблазна копаться в помойках.

----------


## Павлик

*Готова страница "Лекции по Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрите".*

http://prabhupada.tw1.ru/svami/Sri_C...28lect%29.html

Слушайте на здоровье! :namaste:

----------


## Павлик

На сайте готова страница Праздники, беседы, лекции. 
Подписывайтесь на новости сайта СВАМИ ВКонтакте http://vkontakte.ru/abhaycharan

----------


## vedamurti das

:good:

----------


## Павлик

> На сайте готова страница Праздники, беседы, лекции. 
> Подписывайтесь на новости сайта СВАМИ ВКонтакте http://vkontakte.ru/abhaycharan


http://vkontakte.ru/svamiprabhupada - Группа ВКонтакте. ДОБАВЛЯЙТЕСЬ!
http://vkontakte.ru/abhaycharan - эта страница скоро будет удалена.

----------


## Alexandr.R

> Ну как что сделать? Надо поднять свой торрент  Тогда не будет соблазна копаться в помойках.


Харе Кришна!
В интернете достаточно объявлений о продаже готовых трекеров

----------


## Павлик

Страница «скачать» реабилитирована с новым названием «Как скачивать»! Теперь все материалы можно загружать к себе на компьютер без опасности для вашей духовной практики! Все торрент-файлы можно скачать прямо с сайта. http://prabhupada.tw1.ru/svami/download.html

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

извините, что встреваю. но обычно пишут Swami, а не Svami.

----------


## Павлик

> извините, что встреваю. но обычно пишут Swami, а не Svami.


Ой, СПАСИБО! Обязательно исправлю! Заработался..

----------


## Геннадий

Спасибо, очень полезный сайт!

----------


## Садху санга дас

Спасибо огромное.
Харе Кришна!!!

----------


## Павлик

Харе Кришна! Спасибо вам! Самая лучшая награда - знать, что люди заходят на сайт и слушают Шрилу Прабхупаду!!! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!!! Вся слава преданным!!!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Несколько пожеланий для удобства. 

Хорошо бы в аудио-книгах всегда указывать, кто читает. 
Я послушала немного Бхагавад-Гиту: Вишвамитра дас, и также можно отметить, что это первый перевод БГ. 

В Бхагавад-Гите хорошо бы исправить нынешнюю нумерацию на привычную всем нумерацию шлок, 
а для Шримад-Бхагаватам подписать названия Песен и глав. 

Вся Вторая Песнь Шримад-Бхагаватам - в одном томе, и скажем, вместо 2.1.9 должно быть 2.9.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

и хорошо бы сделать, что бы слушать можно было и на айфоне или айпаде без использования flash плеера.

----------


## Павлик

> и хорошо бы сделать, что бы слушать можно было и на айфоне или айпаде без использования flash плеера.


Простите, я в этом не силен... В данном случае флеш плеер используется для удобства загрузки треков. Плеер uppod, у них удобный интерфейс. Я в програмировании и разработке сайтов мало что понимаю, поэтому иду самыми простыми путями.

----------


## Павлик

Над этим я поработаю! Спасибо за замечание!

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Простите, я в этом не силен... В данном случае флеш плеер используется для удобства загрузки треков. Плеер uppod, у них удобный интерфейс. Я в програмировании и разработке сайтов мало что понимаю, поэтому иду самыми простыми путями.


http://uppod.ru/html5/ попробуйте

----------


## Павлик

> http://uppod.ru/html5/ попробуйте


Я не знаю как с html5 работать. Для меня это темный лес... Простите меня... Я делал сайт в программе iweb для macintosh. Там все очень просто и понятно. Там не нужно никаких кодов прописывать, так как все делается методом перетягивания. Типо визуального редактора сайта.

----------


## baladasa

адобе флеш грузит процессоры при воспроизведении, актуально для мобильных устройств, батарея быстро разряжается, поэтому на маках от него отказались. а html5 как-раз позволяет использовать новые алгоритмы сжатия цифрового контента с прицелом на будущее

----------


## Павлик

> адобе флеш грузит процессоры при воспроизведении, актуально для мобильных устройств, батарея быстро разряжается, поэтому на маках от него отказались. а html5 как-раз позволяет использовать новые алгоритмы сжатия цифрового контента с прицелом на будущее


Понятно.

----------


## Павлик

Если вы зарегестрированы ВКонтакте, добавляйтесь к нам в группу http://vk.com/swamiprabhupada, чтобы быть в курсе последних новостей сайта! Ждем вас!!!
На сайте добавился раздел БИБЛИОТЕКА! Собираем книги Шрилы Прабхупады в электронном формате.

----------


## Зият

> Страница «скачать» реабилитирована с новым названием «Как скачивать»! Теперь все материалы можно загружать к себе на компьютер без опасности для вашей духовной практики! Все торрент-файлы можно скачать прямо с сайта. http://prabhupada.tw1.ru/svami/download.html


  ССЫЛКА ПОЧЕМУ-ТО ОТКРЫВАЕТ ОШИБКА 404

----------


## Павлик

> ССЫЛКА ПОЧЕМУ-ТО ОТКРЫВАЕТ ОШИБКА 404


Заходите на страницу с сайта. Эта ссылка не рабочая.

----------


## Иван С

Харе Кришна!
Сайт отключен. Но идея востребованна.

При кратком анализе поисковых запросов статистика говорит о том что:
1. популярность запросов "аудиокниги скачать" и связанные с ним - идут на спад на 20-30% - ссылка на график
2. популярность запросов "аудиокниги слушать" растет в зависимости от запроса на 10-50% - ссылка на график

Это говорит, что пользователи чаще слушают аудиокниги онлайн чем скачивают. Думаю связано с доступность мобильного интернета, многофункциональность и разнообразием портативных устройств.

Хари БОЛ!

----------


## Дмитрий_И

вот сайт с аудио лекциями Прабхупады 
http://shrilaprabhupada.ru/

----------


## Кеша

Вот ещё много лекций Шрилы Прабхупады: http://maharathayatra.com/arhiv.htm

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если нужно почитать лекции или найти цитаты, вот потрясающий сайт:  http://prabhupada.com.ua/

----------


## Павлик

> Харе Кришна!
> Сайт отключен. Но идея востребованна.
> 
> При кратком анализе поисковых запросов статистика говорит о том что:
> 1. популярность запросов "аудиокниги скачать" и связанные с ним - идут на спад на 20-30% - ссылка на график
> 2. популярность запросов "аудиокниги слушать" растет в зависимости от запроса на 10-50% - ссылка на график
> 
> Это говорит, что пользователи чаще слушают аудиокниги онлайн чем скачивают. Думаю связано с доступность мобильного интернета, многофункциональность и разнообразием портативных устройств.
> 
> Хари БОЛ!


Сайт располагался на бесплатном хостинге, но компания timeweb больше не предоставляет бесплатные услуги. Поэтому сайт просто закрыли без предупреждения. Скорее всего ресурс изменит адрес. Постараюсь держать вас в курсе событий. Спасибо!!!

----------

